# two male black girbills and girbill airium for sale ONLY 9 MOUNTHS OLD



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

these two are tamed and have every thing you need for them they are both males only 9 mounths old and the owner wanted me and only me to re-home them lol so i took them in. they are great chaps and would make great family pets the cage is in mint condition coast her £55 and the hamsters coast her £50 for the two she is asking £35 for them a reasonable price and very fair pm me if interested


----------

